# MS Office - File Validation Add-In



## knabi (26 Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich mich in den letzten Tagen über ein extrem langsames Öffnen von Dateien mit Excel (Version 2003) über das Netzwerk gewundert habe (größere Dateien brauchten schon mal 5 Minuten, bis sie geöffnet waren!!!!) und schon voller Wut den Server aus dem Fenster schmeißen wollte, habe ich nach kurzer www-Recherche den Schuldigen gefunden: Das über das automatische Microsoft-Update eingespielte Office File Validation Add-In von Ende Juni.

Hier ein Thread dazu auf dem WSUS-Board:
http://www.wsus.de/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1309442862

Lösung: Da sich das Add-In über Software nicht mehr entfernen läßt, hier der Work-Around aus dem WSUS-Board:

START-> Ausführen, dann "MsiExec.exe /uninstall {90140000-2005-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /quiet /norestart" eingeben, Enter und fertig. 
Danach nicht vergessen, das Update beim Microsoft-Update auszublenden ("Dieses Update nicht wieder anzeigen"!).

Das hat mich wieder graue Haar gekostet, können die das nicht vernünftig test
en, bevor die sowas auf die Menschheit loslassen :evil: ???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wu Fu (27 Juli 2011)

Danke für den nützlichen Beitrag.
Das muss ich morgen in der Arbeit gleich mit meinem Rechner vergleichen.
Ich habe auch schon auf den Server geschimpft.


----------



## bike (27 Juli 2011)

knabi schrieb:


> Das hat mich wieder graue Haar gekostet, können die das nicht vernünftig testen, bevor die sowas auf die Menschheit loslassen :evil: ???



Können bestimmt, doch wollen? 
Ich habe mich auch gewundert warum mein neuer Rechner so lahm ist.
Zunächst dachte ich unser It will mich ärgern.
Werde ich testen und hoffe, dass der Erfolg mit mir ist 

bike


----------



## Wu Fu (28 Juli 2011)

Perfekt, es hat funktioniert.

Vielen Dank knabi.

Zuerst hat das Öffnen einer bestimmten EXCEL-Datei vom Server 83 Sekunden gedauert und nun wird das Ganze in 2 Sekunden erledigt.
Besser gehts nicht.
Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage warum der selbe Vorgang auf einem anderen Rechner mit Office 2007 auch solange dauert.
Ich denke das teste ich heute Nachmittag einfach mal.


----------

